# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Δίπολο 5/8λ για FM

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας. 
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας το συγκεκριμένο δίπολο εκπομπής FM που προτείνει πιο κάτω ο Τσέχος "ποιητής"; Εάν ναι, αποτελέσματα; Εάν το feed γίνει με 75 Ω ομοαξονικό απευθείας ποιό το πρόβλημα πέραν φυσικά του Balance to Unbalance;Η ίδια version σε ground plane με Feed 50Ω, (45μοιρών γωνία τα κάθετα στοιχεία) πώς θα συμπεριφέρετο; Ποιό το Gain της σε κάθε περίπτωση; Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.

http://pira.cz/ant58.htm
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/esap.SPA/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/esap.SPA/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εαν κάνω την απλή υπόθεση , ότι ο λοβός εκπομπής  ενός μαστιγίου 5/8 απλά θα αναπαραχθεί μέσο δίπολων 5/8 . 
Τότε άστα να πάνε και ξέχνα το . 

Ο συγκεκριμένος λοβός είναι απαράδεκτος για το 95% των περιπτώσεων. 
*
*

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Κυριάκο ποιά η διαφορά του λοβού όπως αποικονίζεται στο διάγραμμα του "Τσέχου", με το λοβό εκπομπής εκπομπής ενός διπόλου με στοιχεία λ/4; Σου είναι εύκολο να μου την εξηγήσεις καλύτερα οπτικά;

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Η βασική διαφορά είναι η συμπίεση στις κάθετες μοίρες .

Το διάγραμμα που έχει δείχνει τις οριζόντιες , οπού εκεί όλες οι κατευθυνόμενες κεραίες έχουν όμοια συμπεριφορά. 

Το γενικό πρόβλημα στις 5/8 θα μπορουσε να περιγραφεί κάπως έτσι ... 

Μια ομπρέλα με αδύναμο σήμα στην οπτική επαφή , και μια ισχυρότερη ομπρέλα σε μεγάλη απόσταση που είναι μακρυά από τον σταθμό  και τους  ακροατές , και την χαίρονται τα κατσίκια και οι βράχοι ..

----------


## nikknikk4

http://www-antenna.ee.titech.ac.jp/~...ole/pat_dB.gif

.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ τον nikknikkk4 για το σχεδιάγραμμα συμπίεσης σε σχέση με το λ κάθε κεραίας. Εάν κατάλαβα καλά σύμφωνα μ' αυτό, η διαφορά στη συμπίεση του λοβού της 5/8 (0,625λ) σε σχέση με την λ/4 (0,25λ) είναι ελάχιστη. Όμως από ότι γνωρίζω, σε ένα δίπολο (συμμετρική κεραία), εκπέμπουν και τα δύο στοιχεία κατά μία έννοια ενώ στην 5/8 τύπου ground plane εκπέμπει ουσιαστικά μόνο το κάθετο στοιχείο, οπότε ο αρχικός συλλογισμός του Κυριάκου δεν πρέπει να είναι σωστός. Και πάλι με κάθε επιφύλαξη. Γι' αυτό ξαναρωτάω ειπάρχει κανείς εδώ που να έχει δοκιμάσει δίπολο με στοιχεία 5/8 στην πράξη για εκπομπή στα FM;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ τον nikknikkk4 για το σχεδιάγραμμα συμπίεσης σε σχέση με το λ κάθε κεραίας. Εάν κατάλαβα καλά σύμφωνα μ' αυτό, η διαφορά στη συμπίεση του λοβού της 5/8 (0,625λ) σε σχέση με την λ/4 (0,25λ) είναι ελάχιστη. Όμως από ότι γνωρίζω, σε ένα δίπολο (συμμετρική κεραία), εκπέμπουν και τα δύο στοιχεία κατά μία έννοια ενώ στην 5/8 τύπου ground plane εκπέμπει ουσιαστικά μόνο το κάθετο στοιχείο, οπότε ο αρχικός συλλογισμός του Κυριάκου δεν πρέπει να είναι σωστός. Και πάλι με κάθε επιφύλαξη. Γι' αυτό ξαναρωτάω ειπάρχει κανείς εδώ που να έχει δοκιμάσει δίπολο με στοιχεία 5/8 στην πράξη για εκπομπή στα FM;



Αγαπητε θαναση,

σε μελετη που εκανα, με οργανα, ειδα οτι η 5/8, δυστυχως, πρεπει να σηκωνει πολυ ψηλα το σημα.
Δηλαδη, ειδα οτι, αν κανει ενισχυση, την κανει σε περισσοτερες απο + 2 μοιρες.
Στο οριζοντιο επιπεδο , χαμηλοτερα, και στο + 2 μοιρες, το αποτελεσμα του τεστ ειπε οτι το διπολο και η ground plane,
παιζουν πολυ καλλιτερα.
Τωρα, με τα παραπανω ως δεδομενα, κανω την σκεψη οτι
Μια κεραια 2 χ 5/8, συμπιεζει τον καθ υψος λοβο, και ενισχυει το σημα, στην ιδια κατευθυνση που το κανει και η απλη 5/8
αρα
δυστυχως το σημα, θα φευγει παλι στο ουρανο.

Εμπειρια στην πραξη δεν εχω, εχει ομως ο Βασιλης απο την θηβα και ο jeik
και απ οτι γνωριζω κανενας απο τους 2 δεν παιζει με αυτη την κεραια.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ! Εάν παιδιά είναι έτσι όπως τα λέτε, τότε ένα τέτοιο δίπολο θα συμπεριφερόταν πολύ καλά μόνο σε οριζόντια πόλωση αλλά τι να το κάνεις που στους περισσότερους δέκτες η κεραία λήψεως έχει κάθετη πόλωση ή περίπου κάθετη. Συμφωνούμε;

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Θανάση άσε τα θεωρητικά , και την βαθιά επεξήγηση . 

Ακολούθησε την λύση από ευρέως δοκιμασμένες κεραίες , για να έχεις προβλέψιμο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Σύμφωνοι βρε Κυριάκο, αλλά ο Τσέχος λες να την προτείνει χωρίς να έχει δοκιμαστεί; Τόσο "παπατζής" μόνο και μόνο για την προβολή του;  http://pira.cz/ant58.htm

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δεν είναι παπατζής , απλά έκανε μια κατασκευή που συμπεριφέρεται όπως τα μαστίγια 5/8 , αλλά αντί για πηνίο έκανε έναν μετατροπέα δικό του. 

Υπάρχει ένας παλιός Αμερικάνικος τόμος ( βιβλίο ) , που ονομάζονταν εάν θυμάμαι καλά ( The amateur handbook ).
Είναι ενα πολύ μεγάλο και βαρύ βιβλίο , που περιγράφει όλους τους τύπους των κεραιών και τα μυστικά τους. 
Πριν 20 χρόνια που τα FM ήταν στο προσκήνιο , οποιος ειχε το βιβλίο , είχε και το μεγάλο μυστικό για επιτυχημένες κεραίες .

Τωρα που η υσχη 100-400W βγαίνει εύκολα , λόγο ότι έπεσε κατά πολύ το κόστος των υλικών. 
Η κεραία έχει δευτερεύουσα αξία . 
Διοτι πριν χρόνια που δεν είχαμε ισχύ , βασιζόμασταν κατά πολύ στο κέρδος της κεραίας .

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δεν είναι παπατζής , απλά έκανε μια κατασκευή που συμπεριφέρεται όπως τα μαστίγια 5/8 , αλλά αντί για πηνίο έκανε έναν μετατροπέα δικό του. 
> 
> Υπάρχει ένας παλιός Αμερικάνικος τόμος ( βιβλίο ) , που ονομάζονταν εάν θυμάμαι καλά ( The amateur handbook ).
> Είναι ενα πολύ μεγάλο και βαρύ βιβλίο , που περιγράφει όλους τους τύπους των κεραιών και τα μυστικά τους. 
> Πριν 20 χρόνια που τα FM ήταν στο προσκήνιο , οποιος ειχε το βιβλίο , είχε και το μεγάλο μυστικό για επιτυχημένες κεραίες .
> 
> Τωρα που η υσχη 100-400W βγαίνει εύκολα , λόγο ότι έπεσε κατά πολύ το κόστος των υλικών. 
> *Η κεραία έχει δευτερεύουσα αξία* . 
> Διοτι πριν χρόνια που δεν είχαμε ισχύ , βασιζόμασταν κατά πολύ στο κέρδος της κεραίας .



*ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ* 

*ΑΘΑΝΟΣ* *πειραματίσου με όσο μικρότερη ισχύ μπορείς*

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου πειραματισου με την κεραια να δεις τα αποτελεσματα μονος σου παιξε με το υψος κ με τους συντονισμους .  βασικα το προβλημα σε κεραιες 5/8 κ λ/2 ειναι στην στηριξη λογο του μεγαλου μηκους των στοιχειων. φυσικα σε ενα συστημα εκπομπης  το α κ το ω ειναι η κεραια  υπαρχει κ αλλος τροπος να προσαρμοσεις αυτην την κεραια πολυ πιο ευκολα  με μηδεν στασιμα. υπαρχουν παρα πολλες κατασκευες κεραιων που αξιζει να πειραματιστεις  θα προσπαθησω να βαλω ενα σχεδιακη να δεις πως θα την συντονισης.  οσο για τα antenna handbook k amateur handbook τα εχω ολα απο το 1968 επισης πολυ καλο βιβλιο ειναι το VHF-UHF MANUAL εκει θα βρεις τα απιστευτα για κεραιες υψηλων συχνοτητων.

----------


## kostas30

κοιτα αυτο  http://img210.imageshack.us/f/43423658.jpg/

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ωραίος ο Kostas30 ( στο θέμα κατάρτιση )  :Smile:  , 
το μόνο που* δεν* μας έχει πει ο Θανάσης είναι "το μεγάλο μυστικό"  ,το γιατί κόλλησε στα 5/8 ?

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παιδιά, "Ειρήνη Υμιν"! Είμαστε όλοι συνάδελφοι - συνάνθρωποι. Δεν αξίζει για ένα σκατοδίπολο να εκτιθέμεθα. Κυριάκο ο λόγος που "τσίμπισα" είναι το μεγαλύτερο μήκος των στοιχείων ακτινοβολίας, γι' αυτό και ρώτησα και ξαναρωτώ εάν την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς στην πράξη και με ποιά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## TSAKALI

Καλημερα παιδες..
Η κεραια ειναι το πιο βασικο πραμα, απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκιναει ο οποιοσδηποτε  ασχολειται με rf.
ειναι σαν να εχουμε ενα σουπερ ντουπερ ηχοσηστημα και τα ηχεια μας να ειναι ...οτι ναναι.
Θαναση , εφοσον εχουμε μεγαλυτερα στοιχεια ,αυτο συνεπαγεται και μεγαλυτερη απολαβη.
Εχω δοκιμασει αυτην που ανεβασε ο Κωστας (διπλη jpole), με καλα αποτελεσματα , αλλα σε 
αλλες συχνοτητες. Σημασια εχει το τι θελει ο καθενας , δηλ. αν θελει να ακουγεται κοντα και "γεματα"
αν θελει να ακουγεται μακρια, αν θελει να περναει περα απο τα βουνα..
Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις η ποσοτητα της ακτινοβολιας ειναι ιδια ,απλα η καθε κεραια στελνει το σημα ..αλλιως.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,

ολοι καλα τα λετε, ομως, κατα την γνωμη μου, η μονες κεραιας στις οποιες "βλεπεις αποτελεσμα¨ ουσιας, ειναι οι κατευθυνομενες.

Για μενα, ολες οι omni, πανω κατω ειναι τα ιδια.

ως εκ τουτου, τα διπολακια, οι j poles, αντε και καμια ground plane, ειναι οι πιο απλες λυσεις.

Διπολακι = σταθερη τιμια αξια
J pole = ευκολια & γρηγορος χρονος κατασκευης
Ground plane = δινεις 50 ευρω, και τελειωσες 

Τωρα, ολα τα υπολοιπα που κανουμε (κεραιες - μετρησεις - δοκιμες), μας δινουν χαρα και περναμε ομορφα τον χρονο μας.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Σάββα καταρχάς ευχαριστώ και σένα. Ξαναλέω ότι εάν είναι σωστό το λοβόγραμμα σε σχέση με το λ κάθε κεραίας που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλος ΝικκΝικκ4 νωρίτερα, δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστική διαφορά με το δίπολο στοιχείων λ/4. Την κεραία του θέματος *θα* την φτιάξω ούτως ή άλλως όταν το επιτρέψει ο καιρός στην ταράτσα, μιας και δεν είμαστε πλέον πιτσιρικάδες. Στο μεταξύ όμως και επειδή πολλές φορές η Θεωρία απέχει από την πράξη, παρακαλώ εάν υπάρχει κάποιος που την έχει δοκιμάσει, και έχει την ευγενή καλοσύνη, όπως μας αναφέρει τα αποτελέσματα. :Wub:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Στο μεταξύ όμως και επειδή πολλές φορές η Θεωρία απέχει από την πράξη



Άστο άστο, αφού έφτασες εκεί , κανε ότι θες .. 
Έχουμε κάψει βενζίνες , έχουμε κάνει παγανιές , και δεν μιλάμε για να κάνει απλά αντίλαλο το δωμάτιο. 
Τώρα εαν μετρήσω πέντε τουλάχιστον αποτρεπτικές γνώμες , ενώ εσύ συνεχίζεις το όνειρο , 
σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει κανένας να πει τίποτα περισσότερο. 
Καλή τύχη .

----------


## antonis_p

Συμφωνώ με τον Κυριάκο σε αυτό: "Ακολούθησε την λύση από ευρέως δοκιμασμένες κεραίες , για να έχεις προβλέψιμο αποτέλεσμα."

Οι χειριστές CB χρησιμοποιούν μόνο δύο τύπους κεραιών, τις 5/8 και τις λ/4.
Συνήθως καλύπτουν αντίστοιχες αποστάσεις, δείτε τί χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο και γιατί.

----------


## nikknikk4

CB 26-27 mhz Hf

FM 88-108 mhz Vhf
Διαφορετικά πράγματα τρόπος διάδοσης συμπεριφοράς κλπ...


*ΑΘΑΝΟΣ* φτιάχνοντας την οποιαδήποτε κεραία θα αποκομίσεις πολλά , χαρά κατασκευής, περισσότερες γνώσεις, πειραματισμός..... μεγαλείο λέμε… 

καλή επιτυχία και καλές δoκιμες..
.

----------


## antonis_p

> CB 26-27 mhz Hf
> 
> FM 88-108 mhz Vhf
> Διαφορετικά πράγματα τρόπος διάδοσης συμπεριφοράς κλπ...



μάλιστα... όσο αφορά την διάδοση σε μικρές αποστάσεις, ποιά είναι η διαφορά;
(Λέω: συνήθως οι δύο αυτές μπάντες καλύπτουν τοπικές επικοινωνίες.)
Αφού σωστά λες πως τα cb είναι HF, άντε να μιλήσουμε για την 10μετρική μπάντα που είναι .... VHF
Μέχρι και αναμεταδότες υπάρχουν.

----------


## nikknikk4

> μάλιστα... όσο αφορά την διάδοση σε μικρές αποστάσεις, ποιά είναι η διαφορά;
> (Λέω: συνήθως οι δύο αυτές μπάντες καλύπτουν τοπικές επικοινωνίες.)
> Αφού σωστά λες πως τα cb είναι HF, άντε να μιλήσουμε για την 10μετρική μπάντα που είναι .... VHF
> Μέχρι και αναμεταδότες υπάρχουν.



 
10μετρικη μπαντα ? δεν είναι HF ?

----------


## antonis_p

> μάλιστα... *όσο αφορά την διάδοση σε μικρές αποστάσεις, ποιά είναι η διαφορά;*
> (Λέω: συνήθως οι δύο αυτές μπάντες καλύπτουν τοπικές επικοινωνίες.)
> Αφού σωστά λες πως τα cb είναι HF, άντε να μιλήσουμε για την 10μετρική μπάντα που είναι .... VHF
> *Μέχρι και αναμεταδότες υπάρχουν.*



Τα κάνω bold επειδή πρέπει να ήταν αόρατα,
τα 11 και τα 10 μέτρα έχουν χαρακτηριστικά VHF, για αυτό και η χρήση τους σε τοπικές επικοινωνίες, αυτοκίνητα, αναμεταδότες κλπ
Έχουν ενίοτε και DX χαρακτηριστικά αλλά όχι πάντα και είπαμε πως μιλάμε για τοπική επικοινωνία.
Όπως και τα VHF έχουν και αυτά DX χαρακτηριστικά, πάλι σπάνια και δύσκολα όμως.

Τελικά στις μικρές αποστάσεις ποιά είναι η διαφορά;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Μήπως εννοεί τους 50 ΜΗΖ (6μ).

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Τελικά στις μικρές αποστάσεις ποιά είναι η διαφορά;



Αστο βρε Αντώνη , ο καθένας λέει το κοντό του και το μακρύ του. 
Όποιος θέλει *χαρά κατασκευής, περισσότερες γνώσεις, πειραματισμός..... μεγαλείο* 
άσε τον να τα βρει ... εμείς είχαμε κλειστά τα μάτια και δεν τον βρήκαμε το θησαυρό.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αστο βρε Αντώνη , ο καθένας λέει το κοντό του και το μακρύ του. 
> Όποιος θέλει *χαρά κατασκευής, περισσότερες γνώσεις, πειραματισμός..... μεγαλείο* 
> άσε τον να τα βρει ... εμείς είχαμε κλειστά τα μάτια και δεν τον βρήκαμε το θησαυρό.



Θα συμφωνήσω (εύκολα) και σε αυτό.

----------


## jeik

> Καλημερα παιδες..
> Η κεραια ειναι το πιο βασικο πραμα, απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκιναει ο οποιοσδηποτε ασχολειται με rf.
> ειναι σαν να εχουμε ενα σουπερ ντουπερ ηχοσηστημα και τα ηχεια μας να ειναι ...οτι ναναι.
> Θαναση , εφοσον εχουμε μεγαλυτερα στοιχεια ,αυτο συνεπαγεται και μεγαλυτερη απολαβη.
> Εχω δοκιμασει αυτην που ανεβασε ο Κωστας (διπλη jpole), με καλα αποτελεσματα , αλλα σε 
> αλλες συχνοτητες. Σημασια εχει το τι θελει ο καθενας , δηλ. αν θελει να ακουγεται κοντα και "γεματα"
> αν θελει να ακουγεται μακρια, αν θελει να περναει περα απο τα βουνα..
> Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις η ποσοτητα της ακτινοβολιας ειναι ιδια ,απλα η καθε κεραια στελνει το σημα ..αλλιως.



Οπως τα γραφει το Τσακαλι , αυτα ισχυουν , ολα τ' αλλα ειναι θεωριες , σωστες  μεν  αλλα  οχι  για  μας , μπορεις να εχεις την κεραια σε υψομετρο ? αν ναι , βαλε οτι κεραια βρεις μπροστα σου , κι εφυγεςςςςς.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δεν είναι παπατζής , απλά έκανε μια κατασκευή που συμπεριφέρεται όπως τα μαστίγια 5/8 , αλλά αντί για πηνίο έκανε έναν μετατροπέα δικό του. 
> Υπάρχει ένας παλιός Αμερικάνικος τόμος ( βιβλίο ) , που ονομάζονταν εάν θυμάμαι καλά ( The amateur handbook ).
> Είναι ενα πολύ μεγάλο και βαρύ βιβλίο , που περιγράφει όλους τους τύπους των κεραιών και τα μυστικά τους. 
> Πριν 20 χρόνια που τα FM ήταν στο προσκήνιο , οποιος ειχε το βιβλίο , είχε και το μεγάλο μυστικό για επιτυχημένες κεραίες .
> Τωρα που η υσχη 100-400W βγαίνει εύκολα , λόγο ότι έπεσε κατά πολύ το κόστος των υλικών. 
> Η κεραία έχει δευτερεύουσα αξία . 
> Διοτι πριν χρόνια που δεν είχαμε ισχύ , βασιζόμασταν κατά πολύ στο κέρδος της κεραίας .







> Αστο βρε Αντώνη , ο καθένας λέει το κοντό του και το μακρύ του. 
> Όποιος θέλει χαρά κατασκευής, περισσότερες γνώσεις, πειραματισμός..... μεγαλείο 
> άσε τον να τα βρει ... *εμείς είχαμε κλειστά τα μάτια και δεν τον βρήκαμε το θησαυρό*.



Καλά τα λες *κλειστά τα είχες* ούτε τον τίτλο του βιβλίου που αναφέρεις σε παραπάνω post δεν ξέρεις σωστά
Καιρός να *τα ανοίξεις* λοιπόν και να το *διαβάσεις* και κάτι μπορεί να μάθεις

The arrl antenna book

http://www.arrl.org/shop/The-ARRL-Antenna-Book/

Καλό διάβασμα και πειραματισμούς

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αστο βρε Αντώνη , ο καθένας λέει το κοντό του και το μακρύ του. 
> Όποιος θέλει χαρά κατασκευής, περισσότερες γνώσεις, πειραματισμός..... μεγαλείο 
> άσε τον να τα βρει ... εμείς είχαμε κλειστά τα μάτια και δεν τον βρήκαμε το θησαυρό.







> Θα συμφωνήσω (εύκολα) και σε αυτό.



 
σε καλό δρόμο είσαι...
73

----------


## silver

Κατ αρχας συγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα νομιζω οτι αντι να συζητατε με αποδειξεις για αυτα που γραφονται εχει γυρισει το θεμα σε προσωπικη κοντρα.Ο ανθρωπος εκανε μια ερωτηση για μια κεραια και απαντηση δεν εχει παρει μεχρι τωρα.Επιτρεψτε μου να γραψω δυο λογια γιατι νομιζω οτι τα πραγματα καπου εχουν παρει στραβο δρομο.Πρωτον και κυριον η κεραια του piracz δεν σας δειχνει το οριζοντιο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας αλλα το καθετο.Ειναι ηλιου φαεινοτερον διοτι η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο ενα διπολο με μονη διαφορα το μηκος των στοιχειων που ειναι 5/8λ.Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που σας δεινει το μισο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας και το εχει ετσι για να δωσει να καταλαβει ο καθενας οτι τοποθετωντας το κατα την διαταξη της φωτο δηλ. καθετα θα εχει αυτο το διαγραμμα ως προς τον καθετο αξονα.Τωρα το διπολο αυτο δεν εχει κατευθυντικοτητα ως προς το οριζοντιο διαγραμμα και θα αποκτηση μονον εαν η αποσταση του διπολου απο τον ιστο γινει μικροτερη του λ/4.Στον τυπο αυτο των διπολων το μεγιστο του κερδους βρισκεται στην προεκταση του μπρατσου στηριξης και ειναι συμετρικο ως προς τις δυο κατευθυνσεις πανω και κατω ως προς τον νοητο οριζοντα.Διαφοροποιηση μπορει να υπαρξει μονο οταν ο ιστος πισω απο το διπολο δεν υφισταται σε ολο του το μηκος.Αν δει καποιος διαγραμματα ακτινοβολιας ενος εργοστασιακου διπολου θα δει οτι ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα.Τωρα αυτο το συγκεκριμενο εχει ελαφρως μικροτερη γωνια ως προς το κατακορυφο απο ενα λ/4 γιατι ειναι 5/8.Κατι αναλογο συμβαινει και οταν βαζουμε δυο διπολα καθετα το ενα κατω απο το αλλο.Τωρα ως προς το θεμα του βαλτε ισχυ και ειναι το ιδιο δεν αντιλεγω αλλα πιστευω οτι η επιτυχεια ειναι με οσο το δυνατον λιγωτερη ισχυ να ακουστει καποιος καλυτερα.Μια καλυ κεραια δεν κοστιζει σχεδον τιποτα και οσο χρησιμοποιειται δεν ζηταει τιποτα ενω η ισχυς ζηταει συνεχεια και κοστιζει αρκετα.Και τελος ως προς το οτι τα 10 και 11 μετρα ειναι vhf ακροβατουμε μεταξυ αληθειας και  λαθους γιατι hf=3-30mhz και vhf 30-300mhz.Τωρα ως προς την διαδωση στην μια και στην αλλη περιπτωση διαφορα οσο η ημερα απο την νυχτα.Συγνωμη αν μακρυγορισα αλλα παρακολουθω το θεμα απο την αρχη και πιστευω οτι με τεχνικη συζητηση θα ειχε λυθει και ο φιλος που εκανε την ερωτηση θα ειχε παρει μια απαντηση.Τυχον διαφωνιες και ενστασεις δεκτες και ετοιμος να τις συζητησω.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Νίκο (silver) είσαι αρκετά κατατοπιστικός και σε ευχαριστώ και σένα για την παρέμβασή σου. Εάν συμπέρανα σωστά πιστεύεις και εσύ ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να την κατασκευάσω ή λάθος συμπέρασμα; Κανείς όμως δεν την έχει κατασκευάσει; Πού είναι τα παιδιά που αναφέρει ο Γιώργος Ανώνυμος πιο πάνω;

----------


## silver

Φιλε αθανος ο λογος που εγραψα τα παραπανω ηταν απλως για να μπουν καποια πραγματα στην θεση τους.Εγω προσωπικα δεν την εχω κατασκευασει αλλα δεν βλεπω τον λογο γιατι να μην δουλευει.Τα θεματα ομως των κεραιων ειναι λιγο συνθετα.Και εξηγουμαι.Οι παραπανω προλαλησαντες ειχαν μια διαφωνια για τις 5/8.Οι κεραιες αυτες αποδιδουν θαυμασια οταν εκπεμπεις απο χαμηλο σημειο γιατι ανυψωνουν το κατακορυφο διαγραμμα.Ετσι στις γυρω σου περιοχες αν ειναι ψηλοτερες απο σενα ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να βαλεις.Τωρα αυτη που θες εσυ δεν ειναι 5/8 αλλα διπολο με στοιχεια 5/8 που σημαινει οτι μπορει να δουλευτει και απο χαμηλα και απο ψηλα.Οχι ομως πολυ ψηλα λογω του οτι εχει πολυ στενο κατακορυφο διαγραμμα οποτε θα χρειαστει να της δωσεις μηχανικη κλιση δλδ να την βαλεις να κοιταει λιγο προς τα κατω εκτος και αν η περιοχη που θες να εκμεταλλευτεις ειναι μακρια απο αυτην.Την βλεπω λιγο δυσκολη απο πλευρας μηχανικης αντοχης λογω διαστασεων και δεν βλεπω τον λογο γιατι να μην παιξεις με δυο διπολα μηκους λ/2 τα οποια θα σου δωσουν και πιο μεγαλο gain και δεν θα χρειαστεις ολα αυτα τα stub για την προσαρμογη.Θα σου βγει λιγο μεγαλυτερη σε μηκος αλλα επειδη ειναι δυο κομματια θα ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα.Πιστευω να σε βηθησα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Βοήθησες και με το παραπάνω! Όμως *και* με τα δύο δίπολα λ/2 θα χρειαστώ κάτι σαν stub για προσαρμογή. Εδώ τώρα σκεφτόμουν ότι με το εν λόγω δίπολο θα χρησιμοποιήσω κατευθείαν 75Ω κάθοδο, έως το μηχάνημα εκπομπής μου που δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα λαμπάτο ιδιοκατασκευής από τα 80'ς , που έχω και κάθεται στο υπόγειό μου (αναφέρομαι στην σύνθετη αντίσταση εξόδου πομπού).

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Να τον ακούτε τον Νίκο τον Silver σε ότι αφορά κεραίες, η εμπειρία του είναι τεράστια!
Τα παλιά (!!!) εκείνα χρόνια που ξεκινούσε η ιδιωτική ραδιοφωνία στην Ελλάδα, κατάφερε να κάνει Ground Plane να δουλέψει με ξυλάκια παγωτού  :Wink:

----------


## Nickolaos

Δεν θέλω να φανώ κακός, αλλα λέει ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του και σαν νέος που θέλω να φτιάξω μία κεραία πραγματικά αυτό το thread με μπέρδεψε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Κανένας Νέος και άμαθος , δεν είναι σε θέση να φτιάξει κεραία που να δουλεύει. 

Απο το να αγοράσεις βιβλία για να μάθεις τις βασικές αρχές , και πόσους μήνες δοκιμές , 
έχοντας πάντα ακριβά  όργανα ( όπως μια σωστή γέφυρα στάσιμων ) και άλλα εργαλεία για επεξεργασία αλουμινίου που βρίσκεις σε μηχανουργεία,     
ειναι καλύτερα να την αγοράσεις .  

Το να την φτιάξω για να μάθω ... δεν κολλάει πουθενά εδώ. 

Αμα δεν σου μάθει ένας έμπειρος τον τρόπο , ούτε χαρταετό με καλάμια δεν φτιάχνεις. 

Και τέλος το ίντερνετ δεν είναι το μέσο , που βοηθάει την διδασκαλία σε τόσο περίπλοκα θέματα,
που σχετίζονται με μεταλλικές κατασκευές. 

Αυτά .

----------


## antonis_p

Έχει δίκιο ο Κυριάκος. Δεν πας στο στάδιο Β ή Γ (OJT: On the Job Training, πρακτική και τέλος κατασκευή) χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει ένα Antenna Handbook ή κάποιο περιοδικό που να εξηγεί step by step την κατασκευή.

Ακόμα και η πρώτη κατασκευή με τα αλουμίνια και τους κοννέκτορες θα στοιχίσει πολύ περισσότερο από ένα βιβλίο (της ARRL ή RSGB) αλλά για κάποιον αυστηρά Ελληνικό λόγο το βιβλίο είναι πάντα περιττό.

----------


## Nickolaos

Εχω γεφηρα στασίμων,εχω εργαλία,έχω τα βιβλία.έφτιαξα ένα πομπο fm στα 4 watt και ένα linear με το bly89 25 watt,τόσο δύσκολο έιναι να φτιάξω ένα δίπολο?

----------


## antonis_p

Η "δυσκολία" είναι υποκειμενική, φτιάξε το και πες μας πόσο εύκολο ήταν. Ο καθένας θα σου πει το δικό του, έχει σημασία για σένα αν για μένα είναι πανεύκολο;

----------


## Nickolaos

Αυτό θα κάνω.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους, καλό μήνα και καλή εβδομάδα. Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα διότι τελικά την εν λόγω κεραία την κατασκεύασα ο ίδιος με στοιχεία από σωλήνες χαλκού και αντί για κουτί ένα μικρό τετράγωνο πλεξιγκλάς. Η στήριξη του διπόλου έγινε με ΒΟΟΜ στράντζας αλουμινίου μήκους 5/8λ, και για καλύτερη στήριξη των στοιχείων του χρησημοποίησα πλαστικούς σωλήνες PVC μήκους και αυτών 5/8λ σε παράλληλη διάταξη με το ΒΟΟΜ. Πραγματοποίησα δοκιμαστική εκπομπή με ισχύς 30W, και σε βόλτα με αυτοκίνητο έως 8ΚΜ εμβέλεια περίπου, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ακουστικώς και μόνο, πλήρως ενθαρρυντικά. Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθειά σας.

----------

